# Confined for 2 months to a 23 foot RV



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

with 3 kids. This is challenging our already strained sex life. We both found ourselves wide awake in the pouring rain the other night (it is LOUD on the RV), and so I took care of him (BJ), but that was not very satisfying for me. 

I don't think I am capable of relaxing enough to be satisfied with the kids sleeping right on top of us practically. UGH-- WWYD if you were us?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

That IS a challenge. Let's see, I would consider the following:

* Go home (to the RV) over lunch hour once a week when the kids are in school and have some fun then.

* Do mutual masturbation under covers (we've done this in hotel rooms with the kids there and already asleep - that's probably sick, I know.  )

* Send the kids out to friends/neighbors/family for a time.

* Kiss and hug and pinch and squeeze each other frequently - even if you can't do anything more with all the eyes on you, when you do get out of that RV in to a house - WOW - you might be able to 'christen' every room.

Best of luck.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> That IS a challenge. Let's see, I would consider the following:
> 
> * Go home (to the RV) over lunch hour once a week when the kids are in school and have some fun then.
> 
> ...



I wish he would still hug and kiss... he hasn't in about a year.


----------



## dearhusband (Aug 22, 2011)

If the kids are old enough to tend to themselves go for a walk in the woods. Back when my wife was interested in sex and we would find ourselves sharing housing with family (visiting, etc) we'd do it anywhere there weren't other people.


----------



## Rosie123 (Sep 5, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I wish he would still hug and kiss... he hasn't in about a year.


For shame! Can't let things get like this.

Hmm... just be very very quiet?


----------

